# "Besatz" im Profil viel zu kurz



## AxelU (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mach ich was falsch oder ist das Feld "Besatz" viel zu kurz, um was vernünftiges schreiben zu können?

Ich schreib da was rein, mit allen möglichen lateinischen Namen, geh auf "speichern" und 80% fehlt. Die Texte werden immer an der gleichen Stelle abgehackt. Ich vermute mal, dass es einen Beschränkung in der Länge gibt. Das ist ja ok, aber hier ist die so kurz, dass man nicht einmal 5 Fischsorten korrekt rein schreiben kann.

Axel


----------



## Dr.J (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Besatz" im Profil zu viel kurz*

Hallo Axel,

habe es mal vergrößert. Probiere noch einmal, ob es nun lang genug ist.


----------

